# Dogs in summer - please advise



## ragingreen (Jan 31, 2015)

Hi all, 

We're seriously considering a move to Dubai. We have two rescue cavalier King Charles spaniels who we would 100% bring with us. 

We are wondering what everyone's experience is like bringing dogs from the uk and what their quality of life is. 

Most importantly what are our options if we wanted to return to the uk in the summer for a few weeks, we're not sure they would cope with kennels as they are both rescues and ex puppy farm. It's a big worry for us, grateful for any advice and views. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

They will be fine - you'll be walking them late evenings and before sunrise when its hot. They might be slightly more clipped than they would be in the UK. Some places won't allow dogs but there are plenty of places that will.

Lots of threads here about shipping dogs in and out of Dubai and company recommendations. 

Try the Search facility but don't worry - you will all be fine.


----------



## ragingreen (Jan 31, 2015)

What about 'leaving' them in the summer, thanks.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Get them chipped, passported and vaccinated and take them with you


----------



## Malbec (Jan 2, 2014)

ragingreen said:


> What about 'leaving' them in the summer, thanks.


It's a dilemma I am facing myself now. I would like to leave for July and August, but then we have a dog. "Take dog with you" is easier said than done. There is no more a resident thing for pets, meaning that you have to do all the export / import procedure from scratch. Apart from costs, flying is a stress for dog. Mine did not eat anything for 2 weeks upon arrival here in winter. For dog it is not only the flight hours but you are looking at having him locked in the cage for at least 12 hours in my experience, because:

a) you have to check him in the cargo more than 3 hours before the flight
b) flight time
c) immigration process in UK, picking him from cargo
d) transport time to home

Kennels are well prepared for the summer the only problem is they are booked well in advanced for prime time. E.g. I booked my dog a last kennel available for summer time at one of the popular kennel places on the farm. However then you are leaving the dog for few weeks at a mercy of kennel. Dogs should be, especially yours since they have a companion to each other, mine is alone but I he is playful with other dogs. The dilemma is whether I should leave him for 2 months, since he is so attached to us.

In terms of money it should be similar whether you decide to take them or keep them at the kennel. Maybe the kennel would also work out much cheaper in your case, especially if they can share one kennel, the additional price for 2nd dog is fraction in this case I think.


----------



## FourAgreements (Mar 19, 2014)

There's a website called TrustedHousesitters.com

People have to pay to sign up and be members, so it probably helps to weed out a few freaks. 

I've seen quite a few Dubai listings - seems to be a lot of teachers looking to go home for the school holidays.

It seemed like a lot of them got filled, but you'd have to warn any potential sitters about just how hot it really is in the summer!





ragingreen said:


> Hi all,
> 
> We're seriously considering a move to Dubai. We have two rescue cavalier King Charles spaniels who we would 100% bring with us.
> 
> ...


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Over the summer Homely Petz can look after the dogs in your home for you. There are lots of kennels, that aren't kennels, if you know what I mean. But you have to book well in advance, as typically all the dog boarding and pet sitters are full around 2 months before summer.

As for walking during the summer, it might be worth investing in some booties for them, so that if you have to take them out for a pee break during the day, they don't burn their feet on the ground.


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

Leaving your dogs for a couple of months at a time, whether in kennels or with a sitter is in my opinion too long. It's almost like abandoning them.

Especially those who bring their dogs out to Dubai with them, they're the least suited to be left albeit in air conditioned kennels.

Normal vacation periods in the UK would be for a couple of weeks not a couple of months.

Rant over.


----------



## mariot (Nov 4, 2013)

Chocoholic said:


> Over the summer Homely Petz can look after the dogs in your home for you. There are lots of kennels, that aren't kennels, if you know what I mean. But you have to book well in advance, as typically all the dog boarding and pet sitters are full around 2 months before summer.
> 
> As for walking during the summer, it might be worth investing in some booties for them, so that if you have to take them out for a pee break during the day, they don't burn their feet on the ground.


Agreed on the booties for walking in summer else walk barefoot with dogs and if your feet burn you know they're also in discomfort


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

LesFroggitts said:


> Leaving your dogs for a couple of months at a time, whether in kennels or with a sitter is in my opinion too long. It's almost like abandoning them.
> 
> Especially those who bring their dogs out to Dubai with them, they're the least suited to be left albeit in air conditioned kennels.
> 
> ...


Where did you get 'months' from? They said a few weeks! And sadly it's 'normal' here in the UAE for people to have to take their entire 30 days vacation all at once, as dictated by their company.


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

Chocoholic said:


> Where did you get 'months' from? They said a few weeks! And sadly it's 'normal' here in the UAE for people to have to take their entire 30 days vacation all at once, as dictated by their company.


Post #5 of this thread specifically mentions going for July and August.

There aren't many Europeans here who are forced to take a whole month at a time, that's a personal choice in my opinion.


----------



## Malbec (Jan 2, 2014)

LesFroggitts said:


> Post #5 of this thread specifically mentions going for July and August.
> 
> There aren't many Europeans here who are forced to take a whole month at a time, that's a personal choice in my opinion.


For now the plan is my dog goes to kennel 1st July for 3 weeks, I come back for 2 weeks to stay with with him and then leave him for another 3 weeks but yes it is kind of inconvenience. I did not mean to abandon the dog for 2 months completely, although I did read about some Europeans who indeed were abandoning their pets this way for 3 months.

The thing is the paperwork and all the hassle related with taking him with you and bringing him back, although I still consider that option.


----------



## Basil Fawlty (May 3, 2016)

Malbec said:


> For now the plan is my dog goes to kennel 1st July for 3 weeks, I come back for 2 weeks to stay with with him and then leave him for another 3 weeks but yes it is kind of inconvenience. I did not mean to abandon the dog for 2 months completely, although I did read about some Europeans who indeed were abandoning their pets this way for 3 months.
> 
> The thing is the paperwork and all the hassle related with taking him with you and bringing him back, although I still consider that option.


Dogs don't really have a concept of time. As long as the kennels are good they will be absolutely fine if you have to leave them for 8 weeks. Once they settle in it's best to leave then until you return, rather than taking them out for just a couple of weeks. If you do that they'll have to go through the whole settling in process again.

We were in a situation last year where we had to put our extremely spoilt dog into kennels for around 7 weeks. He was perfectly fine, it's usually much harder for the owners that it is for the dog !


----------

